# DC motor troubleshooting help!



## jabb1123 (Jun 29, 2013)

I finished a project integrating solar panels with an electric vehicle about two years ago. Two weeks ago, I began to encounter problems. At first, the car would run fine and then it would shut down but pull 3-5 amps constantly from the batteries. After some troubleshooting, we discovered the problem was the motor controller which we replaced and the car ran fine. Then a week later, we took it back out and now it pulls about 100amps on average (about 80 over the usual). I also smelled something burning and the motor was incredibly hot. I suspected the the motor and did a tear down. The brushes seemed fine but the springs were alittle sticky. I wasn't able to figure out how to get to the windings so I couldn't check them. Any ideas?

My motor: Mars ME0708. Controller: Axe 4834


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

According to the specifications I found:
http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/mot-me0708.htm

The motor is rated for 4.8 kW continuous and 15 kW for 1 minute. At 48 VDC this corresponds to 100-300 amps. With no load, 3-5 amps is probably about right. So check the voltage and current under no load and full load conditions.

Maybe someone has direct experience with these motors. I seem to recall a YouTube video of one of these motors burning up, but it might have been the older Etek or similar Manta motor.

Here is a video of someone testing a similar motor:


----------



## jabb1123 (Jun 29, 2013)

The current draw I am referring to actually is occurring when the motor is off and the throttle is at 0 position so no current should be flowing.


----------

